# How to make your risotto creamy?



## AlexR (Jun 15, 2009)

I've tried different brands of rice, and stirred regularly (why do some recipes recommend a wooden spoon as opposed to any other sort?), but I've never suceeded in making a risotto as creamy as the ones I've had in restaurants.

Is it simply because they add cream?

I follow the recipes, adding a little stock at a time, but no matter how much I add, can never attain a creamy-textured sauce.

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## Breakfast_In_Bed (Jun 15, 2009)

Add Parmesan Cheese.


----------



## jet (Jun 15, 2009)

It might help if you posted your recipe.

Also, I think that a wooden spoon is recommended because it does not transfer heat like a metal one.


----------



## Breakfast_In_Bed (Jun 15, 2009)

My recipe varies, but this one's a regular.
Enjoy...


*Butternut Squash Risotto Recipe*​ 
*Ingredients*: 
1 cup risotto rice, 
5 cups chicken (or vegetable) stock, 
1 tsp. chopped garlic, 1 small onion, chopped, 
2 tbsp. olive oil, 
1 tbsp. butter, 
1 tbsp. chopped parsley, 
1 cup diced butternut squash, 
1/2 cup dry white wine, 
1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese, salt and pepper to taste.​ 
Method: 
In a large skillet heat the butter and olive oil and sauté the onion and garlic for about 2 minutes and add the rinsed rice. Sauté for 5 minutes more or until the rice is translucent. 
Deglaze with the white wine and cook until the wine is absorbed. Start adding the stock one cup at a time and stir until it is absorbed. 
Cook until the rice is almost cooked and all liquid is absorbed. 
Steam the diced butternut squash (do not overcook it) and add it to the risotto for the last 5 minutes of cooking. 
Stir in the parsley and Parmesan cheese and serve. 
​


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2009)

Don't rinse the rice!

It's the starch on the surface of the rice that dissolves into the broth and makes it creamy.

Also, the stock should be simmering as you add it to the risotto.


----------



## AlexR (Jun 15, 2009)

Ah, I haven't rinsed the rice until now.
That may be one factor!

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 15, 2009)

Also, add the simmering stock until the rice IS cooked, the liquid is absorbed but it is not stiff and dry.  Basically until the rice won't absorb any more but is NOT mushy.


----------



## AlexR (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for your advice.

Looks like rinsing the rice may not be the best idea.

But adding boiling (simmering) stock may well be worth the try.

Thanks for the advice,
Alex R.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2009)

AlexR said:


> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> Looks like rinsing the rice may not be the best idea.
> 
> ...




Alex, keeping the stock simmering as you add it to the risotto and not rinsing the rice are standard procedures for making all risottos.  The fact that the recipe you're using mentioned neither suggests that perhaps you should check out some other recipes.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 15, 2009)

There is no cream in traditional Risotto.  But you will not get that creamy texture unless you use Arborio rice. It's a short grain Italian rice. There are a couple of varieties. I prefer the kind called "Vialone Nano." (That is not a brand name. The most common brand in US is Beretta.

As well, you have to use simmering stock, and add it a bit at a time, until it is absorbed by the rice -- stirring all the while (or at lease most of the while ).  It takes about 20 minutes to accomplish the creamy texture and the toothsome kernels.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 15, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> There is no cream in traditional Risotto. But you will not get that creamy texture unless you use Arborio rice. It's a short grain Italian rice. There are a couple of varieties. I prefer the kind called "Vialone Nano." (That is not a brand name. The most common brand in US is Beretta.
> 
> As well, you have to use simmering stock, and add it a bit at a time, until it is absorbed by the rice -- stirring all the while (or at lease most of the while ). It takes about 20 minutes to accomplish the creamy texture and the toothsome kernels.


simmering stock so as not to lower the temperture in pan and slow the cooking down? i have never made it.


----------



## Claire (Jun 15, 2009)

Because it was not locally available when I first moved to the Midwest, I took to using Cal-Rose rice (at the time the only short grain rice available).  Believe it or not, I can make a decent risoto with it.  I've never used cream, I make up a pot of hot stock/broth (depending on what is in the freezer and what is on the pantry shelf), good quality cheese, and always get the creamy texture.  To me the trick is (a) using a deep skillet, and (b) not leaving the pot.   Stir, stir, and stir some more.  I haven't made it in months, and I should soon (we're still not having warm weather, so it is a good time to make it, before my kitchen, not air conditioned, gets too hot!).


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 15, 2009)

msmofet said:


> simmering stock so as not to lower the temperture in pan and slow the cooking down? i have never made it.



You are absolutely correct!  The stock must be heated to keep the cooking even and the risotto must be constantly stirred, unlike other rice dishes where you leave it covered and DO NOT TOUCH!


----------



## Scotch (Jun 15, 2009)

I suspect you're not adding enough stock. I find that recipes generally call for too little, perhaps because the rice is drier than they anticipate or maybe because I turn up the heat too much. In any case, I keep a tea kettle of hot water handy in case I need more liquid once all the stock has been used up.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 15, 2009)

msmofet said:


> simmering stock so as not to lower the temperture in pan and slow the cooking down? i have never made it.


 
yes, Msmofet.  Keeping the temperature constant is one of the properties that makes the results turn out "creamy."  You start out as for a pilau.  Saute your onion/garlic whatever other aromatics you want, then add the rice and stir it around to get it nice and oily. Then add your wine, and stir until it is cooked down.  Then start adding your stock by the half-cupful (I use a ladle) and stirring until each addition is incorporated.  When you get down toward the end, you will notice it getting a bit liquidy.  At that point, taste a kernel of rice for toothsomeness, and add your butter and grated cheese.

All this talk of risotto is making me crave it, and I'm on a starchless cleanse until thursday!


----------



## qmax (Jun 15, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> yes, Msmofet.  Keeping the temperature constant is one of the properties that makes the results turn out "creamy."  You start out as for a pilau.  Saute your onion/garlic whatever other aromatics you want, then add the rice and stir it around to get it nice and oily. Then add your wine, and stir until it is cooked down.  Then start adding your stock by the half-cupful (I use a ladle) and stirring until each addition is incorporated.  When you get down toward the end, you will notice it getting a bit liquidy.  At that point, taste a kernel of rice for toothsomeness, and add your butter and grated cheese.
> 
> All this talk of risotto is making me crave it, and I'm on a starchless cleanse until thursday!



And stir continuously as you add the liquid.


----------

